# Extract iso



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 1, 2010)

As title says. I want just to extract an iso file on my computer. Any simple tool-command for that?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2010)

tar(1).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 1, 2010)

tar can do that?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, bsdtar can.
`% man tar | less +/9660`


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 2, 2010)

ok. Solved


----------



## shitson (Nov 2, 2010)

That's correct this wont won't work on other machines that use GNU tar - But if you get BSD tar and check the man page for it you will see that it supports ISO 9660 extraction... Love BSD


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 2, 2010)

> Love BSD


Me too


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2010)

Another way is to 'mount' the ISO image.


```
# mdconfig -a -t vnode -f some.iso
md0
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /mnt
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 2, 2010)

Also that worked  Thanks both of you


----------

